# Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSHOTS+



## selfbuilt (Jan 2, 2013)

*Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSHOTS+*

*Warning: pic heavy as usual. *











The 7G3CS and 7G6CS are new 1x18650-class lights from Crelant. They both share the same user interface, which is similar to the 7G5CS that I recently reviewed. Let's see how they compare to each other, and other lights of this class. :wave:

*Manufacturer Specifications:* 
_Note: as always, these are only what the manufacturer report on their website. To see my actual testing results, scroll down the review._


 CREE XM-L U3 bin LED
Maximum output: 7G3CS: 500 lumen, 7G6CS: 715 Lumen
7G3CS Runtime: High output at 2A: 500 lumen max for 148 minutes. Low output at 0.01A: 1 lumen max for 100 hours
7G6CS Runtime: High output at 2.6A: 715lumen max for 95minutes. Low output at 0.01A: 1 lumen max for 128 hours
7G3CS: effective range of 200 meters
7G6CS: beam distance 28,500 cd, effective range of 400 meters
High efficient constant current circuit and output-luminance
Microcontroller drive circuit
Tactical High Mode, and On side switch Infinitely variable brightness system
Hidden Strobe and SOS, Quickly click 2 times side switch ---> Strobe , and quickly click 2 times again ---> SOS 
Working voltage: 2.7V--8.5VDC
Battery Types Supported: 1 x 18650 or 2 X CR123A
Mil. Spec. Type III hard anodized aircraft grade 6063-T6 aluminum alloy
Color: Black
Ergonomic grip with anti-roll design
Tactical forward tail cap switch
Bezel: stainless steel
High performance aluminum smooth reflector with concentrated beam shot
Waterproof: IPX-8 Standard (1.5m)
Lens: Toughened ultra-clear coated and anti-abrasion glass
Accessories: Lanyard, spare o-ring
Stainless steel retaining ring on the bezel protects the head from drops and impacts.
New hybrid reflector specially designed for CREE LED, which allows for better beam quality, efficiency and throw capability
7G3CS Dimensions: Length 134mm, Head Diameter 23mm, Weight: 92g excluding battery
7G6CS Dimensions: Length 173mm, Head Diameter 48mm ,body 25.4mm, Weight: 182g excluding battery
MSRP: 7G3CS ~$48, 7G6CS ~$59










The 7G3CS and 7G6CS came in different packaging – cameo-colored display packaging for the 7G3CS (similar to the small pocket Crelant lights), and the newer cardboard box design for the 7G6CS (similar to the 7G5CS).

Inside for both lights were a clip-on style pocked clip, extra o-rings, a paracord-style wrist strap, and manual (again similar to the 7G5CS). There was no holster with either light. There's a removable metal clip ring included on the 7G6CS.






As I also noted in my 7G5CS review, the specs printed on the side of the 7G6CS box are not consistent. The beam distance measure ("400m") doesn't match with the beam intensity measure (28,500 cd = 338m distance). See my detailed testing below for an assessment of which number is more accurate (and for which battery type). Note also that although the box doesn't list a Med mode, the light is capable of a full range of outputs between Max and Min. 























From left to right: AW Protected 18650; Crelant 7G3CS, 7G6CS; Thrunite TN11; Foursevens X7; Xeno G42; Rofis TR31C; Nitecore MH25.

*Actual Measured Dimensions*

All dimensions were personally measured, and are given with no batteries installed:

*Crelant 7G3CS:* Weight: 67.8g, Length: 135.0mm, Width (bezel): 25.1mm
*Crelant 7G6CS:* Weight: 218.7g, Length: 172mm, Width (bezel): 48.0mm
*Olight S20*: Weight: 51.8g, Length: 105.4mm, Width (bezel): 23.1mm
*Eagletac D25LC2*: Weight: 50.0g, Length: 116.3mm, Width (bezel): 22.5mm
*Foursevens Quark Q123-2 X* (Regular tailcap): Weight: 44.6g, Length: 112.7mm, Width (bezel) 22.0mm
*Foursevens X7*: Weight 146.9g, Length: 151.5mm, Width (bezel): 38.7mm
*Jetbeam PC20*: Weight: 60.0g, Length: 127.5mm, Width (bezel): 22.6mm
*Klarus XT11*: Weight 133.0g, Length: 148.8, Width (bezel) 35.0mm
*Nitecore MH25*: Weight: 145.4g, Length: 160mm, Width (bezel): 40.0m
*Rofis TR31C*: Weight: 180.7g, Length: 153.0mm, Width (bezel): 39.8mm
*Sunwayman C20C*: Weight 57.6g, Length: 104.8mm. Width (bezel): 25.6mm
*Thrunite TN10*: Weight: 154.7g, Length: 145.5mm, Width (bezel): 35.1mm
*Thrunite TN12*: Weight: 64.0g, Length: 126.9mm, Width (bezel): 24.1mm
*Xeno G42:* Weight: 224.3g, Length 161mm, Width (bezel) 46.6mm

The 7G3CS is reasonable for a slim-lined light, although it is a little longer due to secondary mode switch. The 7G3CS is definitely at the larger end of both length and weight, in keeping with its relative "thrower" status.

7G3CS:






















The 7G3CS is a fairly minimalist build, with an integrated tailcap (i.e., light only opens at the head). Anodizing is a matte black, with no damage or nicks on my sample. Labels are bright white and clear, well centered, and include a serial number. The knurling on the battery tube is of mild aggressiveness, but the cut-out regions are fairly sharp. Grip as ok, but could be higher.

There is a spring in the head, so all flat-top high capacity cells should fit and work fine in the light. 

The 7G3CS comes with flat-ended stainless steel bezel and tail rings. The light can thus headstand and tailstand (i.e., the tailcap is recessed enough to allow tailstanding). 

Screw threads are traditional triangular-cut, but seem of good quality. They are not anodized at the battery tube/head interface, so I am afraid no lock out is possible. :shrug: Note that I found the head a bit stiff to tighten, especially over the area where the o-ring is present. Oddly, there is anodizing on the screw threads below the bezel (where it serves no purpose).

As with the 7G5CS, the 7G3CS uses a forward clicky switch in the tail to control on/off. There is a secondary electronic switch in the head to control output modes. Scroll down for a discussion of the common user interface.










The 7G3CS uses the new U3 output bin of the Cree Cool White XM-L emitter. The 7G3CS comes with a relatively deep reflector for the class, lightly textured. Don't expect the light to be a thrower, but it should do better than most other slim lights with a shallow reflector.

7G6CS:


















The 7G6CS has a more traditional build, with a larger head. Anodizing is a similar matte black, with no damage or nicks. Labels are bright white and clear, again well centered, with a serial number. The knurling on the battery tube is similarly mild, but grip is enhanced thanks to the other build elements.

There is also a spring in the head, so all flat-top high capacity cells should fit and work fine in the light. 

The 7G6CS comes a flat stainless tail ring, allowing tailstanding. The bezel has a slightly scalloped stainless steel ring. 

Screw threads are again good quality triangular-cut, nice and deep. They are also now anodized at the tail, so lock out is possible again. :thumbsup:

As with the 7G5CS, the 7G3CS uses a forward clicky switch in the tail to control on/off, with a secondary electronic switch in the head to control output modes. Scroll down for a discussion of the common user interface.










The 7G6CS comes with a much wider reflector than the 7G3CS, fairly deep for maximum throw (with a smooth finish). I would expect this light to throw very well for the class. The 7G6CS also uses the same U3 output bin of the Cree Cool White XM-L emitter. 

*User Interface*

User interface is largely unchanged from 7G5CS. Use the tailcap forward tailcap clicky for on/off - press and release for momentary on, click for locked on. The light always comes on in Max output mode (i.e., there is no mode memory). 

Mode switching is controlled by the electronic switch in the head. When On, clicking (pressing and releasing) the side switch moves through the following modes: Hi > Lo > Standby off, in repeating sequence.

Double-clicking the side switch when On enters into the blinking modes, starting with Strobe. Double-click again to advance to SOS. A single click move you back the regular sequence, starting the in the Standby off (i.e., single click again to move Max, etc.). Turning the light off-on at the rear tailcap reverts you back immediately to Max.

Pressing and holding the side switch from On begins a continuously-variable ramp in output. Initially, the light ramps down from Max to Min, and then reverses back to Max, in a repeating loop. 

Here's how it looks compared to other lights:






There is a slight pause when first holding down the switch. Then the light ramps down over ~8 secs. It holds the lowest level for about a second or so, and then ramps back up in the same ~8 sec timeframe. The light flashes 3 times when the max level is reached, and then starts ramping back down after a brief pause. 

Unlike the 7G5CS, I didn't notice obviously discrete output levels along the ramp (i.e., it seems pretty continuous on the 7G3CS/7G6CS). 

There is mode memory for the set level from the continuously variable ramp – as long as you don't turn the light off at the tailcap. If you only cycle through levels by using the side switch, the light will continue to come back to your temporarily memorized set level. This means you change the default Max or Lo mode temporarily – the light reverts to the standard levels for these upon rear switch reactivation.

*Video*

For more information on the lights, including the build and user interface, please see my new video overview:



As always, videos were recorded in 720p, but YouTube typically defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the configuration settings icon and select the higher 480p to 720p options. You can also run full-screen. 

*PWM/Strobe*

There is no sign of PWM on the 7G3CS or 7G6CS. 

However, there is a re-occurring signal at a high frequency:






As with the 7G5CS, I detected a 15.45 kHz noise pattern at all levels, including Max. But not to worry - this signal is not PWM, and it is not visually detectable.






The 7G3CS and 7G6CS have a common, and typical, "tactical" strobe mode of 9.8 Hz.

*Standby drain*

Since the secondary switch is an electronic switch with a standby "off" mode, there needs to be a standby current when in this mode (with the tailcap clicky in the On position). I am not able to measure it accurately, however. As the lights always come on it Max output, this requires me to use the 10A port on my DMM (i.e., I would blow a fuse if I used my uA/mA port to connect the batteries to the light). When I switch down to the standby "off" of the secondary switch, the resulting current is too low for my DMM to read on the 10A port. :shrug:

I presume this standby current is fairly low (given I couldn’t detect it on the 10A port). But to be on the safe side, I recommend you store the lights clicked off at the tailcap (or twisted off for lockout on the 7G6CS) when not in use.

*Beamshots:*

And now, what you have all been waiting for.  All lights are on 1xAW protected 18650, about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 

7G3CS Comparison:





























































Due to the fairly deep (and narrow) reflector, the 7G3CS does not have a very wide spillbeam compare to other slim-lined lights.

7G6Cs Comparison:





























































As expected, the 7G6CS is heavily focused for throw. Note that the above are all on 1x18650 ... see my detailed testing results below for a discussion of various battery sources.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).
















In terms of output, direct comparison is a bit complicated. While the specs report higher Max output for the 7G6CS over the 7G3VS, on 1x18650 they actually have about the same output. Note that my lightbox tends to under-report heavy throwers somewhat – in practice, I believe the two lights are really putting out the same mid-500ish lumens.

To see the higher output on the 7G6CS, you have to run the light on 2x battery sources. Again, my lightbox values may be a little low for this throwy light, so the reported 750 lumen spec could be accurate. But note that the 7G3CS is also a bit brighter on 2x sources (though not as bright as the 7G6CS). There is clearly some difference in the circuits used on these two models, but Max output differences may not be as great as the specs suggest.

Note also that both lights are both brighter on 2x3.7V Li-ion than they are on 2x3V CR123A. I do not know if RCR is supported or not though - the specs don't mention it, although the circuit voltage range implies that they should work. See my runtimes below for a discussion of the 2xRCR results.

Given all this, it's a bit hard to know what to do with beam intensity. The first observation here is that the 7G6CS ANSI FL-1 beam specs actually seem accurate for Beam Intensity on 1x18650 (i.e., 28,500 cd is believable). But given the higher output on 2x batteries (where the output measures seem to be taken), I would expect even greater throw in that case. It's almost as if the reported Beam Intensity measure is based on 1x18650 (28,500 cd), but the Beam Distance measure is based on 2xCR123A (i.e., 400m). :shrug:

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*























(note: again, I do not know if 2xRCR are officially supported or not - please do not take my runtime tests as any sort of implicit evidence of manufacturer support).

On the 1x18650, there isn't much to distinguish these two lights – they have essentially comparable output/runtime curves at all levels tested. Note that the lights are only semi-regulated at best (i.e., looks a lot like direct drive, at all levels). Performance is reasonable for continuously-variable lights, but the 7G3CS and 7G6CS are not as long lasting as the defined-level current-controlled lights.

I've only test Max modes on 2xCR123A, but overall performance is again what I would expect for this class. Note the higher output and lower runtime on the 7G6CS.

Given the high discharge rates on Max on 2xRCR, I do not recommend you run these lights on Max on this battery source. Especially for the 7G6CS, where the ~19mins runtime leads me to suspect the cells are being discharged at at least a 3C rate (which is too high standard ICR chemistry Li-ion cells). But otherwise, both lights seem to function fine on 2xRCR in my limited testing.

One interesting point – on both 18650 and CR123A, at all levels, the lights reach an abrupt shut-off at ~10-15% initial output. This has nothing to do with the battery's protection circuit – it appears to be a basic feature of the lights' control circuits. As such, you could probably use unprotected cells in these lights.

In terms of runtime, the 148 min spec for the 7G3CS on max seems reasonable for 18650 cells (recall that ANSI FL-1 runtimes are time to 10% output). My 7G6CS sample has similar output (and even long-lasting runtime) on 1x18650, so I'm not sure where their 95 min runtime spec comes from. :shrug:

*Potential Issues*

Lights lack a memory mode, and always come on in Max. There is a temporary memory for the continuously-variable set level, as long as you don't click the lights off at the tailcap (i.e., memory so long as you only cycle through the side electronic mode switch).

Lights have a standby mode through the electronic side switch, which would require a stand-by current. But this is easily cut by clicking off at the tailcap switch, or locking out the light at the tailcap (available on the 7G6CS only – the 7G3Cs lacks anodized threads). 

My initial 7G3CS sample had flickering issues, and needed to be replaced. I found the threads and o-ring a little stiff on both my 7G3CS samples, and recommend keeping them well lubricated. 

As with the 7G5CS, the lights show an abrupt shut-down on all battery types and output level, as the batteries near the end of their capacity (i.e. ~10-15% initial output). On the positive side, this means you should be able to run unprotected cells if you wish.

The tailcap switch is recessed, and may be hard to access for clicked-on (especially on the smaller 7G3CS). The side switch button is fairly small, and may be hard to feel with gloves on.

The lights are unlikely to meet a standard of "water proofness", but seem reasonably water-resistant. Note that the "IPX-8" rating of most lights is actually ambiguous, as manufacturers typically don't provide sufficient information to assess the standard's required stringency level. See my post #8 below for more details.

I don't recommend you run the lights on max on 2xRCR, given the apparent high-discharge rates. It is not clear if RCR is officially supported on these lights, as it is not mentioned in the specs.

*Preliminary Observations*

The 7G3CS and 7G6CS share a lot of features in common – as well as a great similarity to the 7G5CS reviewed recently.

The lights share the same interface, which is virtually identical to the 7G5CS. The main difference is that there seems to be more discrete levels available to the ramp, which is a couple of seconds longer now (but with less of a delay to get started). I liked this UI implementation when I first saw it in the 7G5CS, and these minor tweaks are in improvement in my view.  Note there is still no permanent mode memory (i.e., if you click off-on at the tailcap, the light always comes on in Max).

In terms of performance, the output/runtime pattern was comparable for the two models – except the 7G6CS was measurably brighter on 2x battery sources. This is one issue that Crelant should clarify – the specs for the 7G6CS suggest the light is brighter overall than the 7G3CS, but this is not the case on 1x18650 on my samples. 

Runtime is acceptable for continuously-variable lights, but can't match the defined-level current-control lights for efficiency or flat-regulation. But as with the 7G5CS, I saw no sign of PWM flicker in my testing.

Where the lights truly differ is in their physical build. The larger 7G6CS is one of the "throwiest" lights in this class that I've tested (even with the slightly lower output on 1x18650). :thumbsup: The 7G3CS is fairly petite (although longer than some in the slim-lined class, due to the secondary mode switch). Overall, I like the physical builds, which have a quality feel. On the 7G3CS, I would just like to see anodized threads and a smoother thread action (proper lubing should help with that later point). Waterproofness of the secondary switch is also likely an issue (i.e., I would consider these lights "water resistant", not "water proof").

Given the continued relatively low price points for Crelant models, these lights seem to be excellent "budget" options for their respective beam pattern styles. Those looking for an excellent thrower in the 1x18650/2xCR123A class should be quite happy with the 7G6CS in particular.

----

7G3CS and 7G6CS provided by Crelant for review.


----------



## madecov (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

As usual another great detailed review.


----------



## DAN92 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

Thank you for the review, Crelant lamps have an awning manufacturing quality.

I have the V11A and I'm happy.


----------



## Smokescreen (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

I havent bought any lights for awhile. This review and another one by the user named asilaydying1984 on youtube made me want a 7G6cs. 

Just ordered one of these from you Madecov... Can't wait to check this light out.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



Smokescreen said:


> I havent bought any lights for awhile. This review and another one by the user named asilaydying1984 on youtube made me want a 7G6cs.


Yes, the 7G6CS is really the 1x18650 equivalent of the 2x18650 7G5CS. You should find it to be one of the throwiest options in this size (just like the 7G5CS is for its class).


----------



## Mags (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

Great review Selfbuilt, mine is on it's way. Have you tested waterproof-ness? I am always wary of side-switch lights...


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



Mags said:


> Great review Selfbuilt, mine is on it's way. Have you tested waterproof-ness? I am always wary of side-switch lights...


No, i don't typically test for waterproofness. I will see if I get the chance to give it a try in this case, though.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



Mags said:


> Great review Selfbuilt, mine is on it's way. Have you tested waterproof-ness? I am always wary of side-switch lights...


I just ran the 7G3CS at the bottom of sink for over an hour. Here's how it looked at the end of the run (turned on in Lo before placing in the water).






The light was still running fine, with no obvious external signs of water entry. Similarly, the battery compartment was bone dry, after removing the light and patting down the exterior.

However, I did find water entry into the head, when I unscrewed the front part of the light. :sigh: There are functioning o-rings at the bezel and the base of head (below the screw threads), and both seemed in good shape with no evidence of damage. Further, the water was contained within the area external to the reflector (i.e. around the white centering disc and outside of the reflector). As a result, the most likely source for the water entry was the secondary switch itself. As you can see in the picture below, there is a cut-out area of the pill housing corresponding to the top of the switch:






The amount of water present was not huge, and the light was still operating. As a result, the light may very well still meet the ANSI FL-1 "water resistant" pass level (which allows some water ingress, with the light functioning normally), but likely not the "water proof" or "submersible" pass levels (which requires no water ingress into unsealed electronics or light source). However, it's also possible that the light could still meet IPX-8, depending on how it was interpreted. 

To explain that, first let me point out that my simple test above does NOT qualify to ANSI FL-1 testing standards (for one thing, the light should be off in testing, and at proper depths). My test here was a quick-and-dirty one, with the light in the On state (as would be likely during use). Also, to be clear, ANSI FL-1 testing levels for water proofness are more stringent than the comparable IPX-levels they are based on. In general terms, ANSI FL-1 "water resistant" is based on IPX-4, "water proof" on IPX-7, and "submersible" on IPX-8.

However, by strict definition, IPX-8 allows water entry, but "only in such a manner that it produces no harmful effects" for a light tested at >1m depth (duration and depth set by the manufacturer). ANSI FL-1 "submersible" takes IPX-8 a step further, and specifies 4 hour duration (again at depth set by manufacturer, but >1m), and allows "no ingress of water in any functional area that contains unprotected electrical components or light sources". By the ANSI FL-1 "water proof" or "submersible" pass levels, the 7G3CS would almost certainly fail (but I didn't test it specifically to ANSI FL-1 standards). However, the IPX-8 standard alone is a bit ambiguous, so it's hard to know (again, depends on how you interpret "no harmful effects"). 

This is part of the reason why I don't typically do water resistance tests. Most manufacturers claim "IPX-8" ratings, without giving the actual depth and duration measures that the rating requires them to specify (which thus renders the value of the rating meaningless, in my view). They also do not clarify if they are using the more stringent ANSI FL-1 "submersible" IPX-8 standard with no water ingress, or the looser general IPX-8 of "no harmful effect" of water ingress. :shrug:

What this all means for end users in this case is that I would recommend that you do not go swimming with these lights. But they should be fine to resist the occassional dunk or splash, which is all I would consider ANY light good for unless it met the more stringent ANSI FL-1 "water proof" or "submersible" pass levels and testing.


----------



## Kabible (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

My 7G3CS came from MD-Lightsource. Good pricing and fast shipping. I opted for the NW T6 emitter. Perfect nuetral tint to my eyes.


----------



## Mags (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

Thanks for that Selfbuilt, I didnt know there was such a difference between IPX and ANSI ratings. I guess the test you did would apply to the switch on the 7G6CS as well?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



Mags said:


> Thanks for that Selfbuilt, I didnt know there was such a difference between IPX and ANSI ratings. I guess the test you did would apply to the switch on the 7G6CS as well?


I would guess it would be comparable, but can't really tell (i.e., the switch area is fully contained within the pill). So even if water came in, it could remain trapped inside the pill and I wouldn't see it. :shrug:

Ultimately, the IPX ratings are a fairly general high-level set of categories. They are open to broad interpretation, in order to be flexible for what exactly you are testing (and they expect the manufacturer to provide the needed details on the stringency level for a given rating). A manufacturer could certainly interpret IPX-8 the same way as as ANSI FL-1 has ... but they don't necessarily need to. Ultimately, ANSI FL-1 is just a very specific testing regimen for _flashlights_ specifically, with a lot more explicitly spelt out. As with all standards, it is not necessarily good or bad to do it a certain way - it's just a way to be as consistent as possible.


----------



## madecov (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

I just opened two of the 7G3 models. My nuetral white back up does not have the plastic insiulator and the emitter and board are visible. A second one had the plastic insulator with no gap between the plastic and the board. Evidently there is some minokr variation in the construction. It has been daining heavily here in Houston and last night I used my lights in the rain to work a traffic accident. After mode than 20 minutes in a downpour it was bone dry inside. Overall performance in real world hard use has been very good.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



madecov said:


> After mode than 20 minutes in a downpour it was bone dry inside. Overall performance in real world hard use has been very good.


Thanks for the report madecov. Yes, I would expect the light to handle 20 mins of rain just fine (my light was still running after an hour's immersion, after all).

To be clear, my waterproofing comments above are not specific for this model - it's a general issue that the vast majority of lights likely won't meet the ANSI FL-1 "sumersible" pass level for IPX-8 (although they may meet a looser intepretation of IPX-8). I have no reason to think the 7G3CS does any measurably worse than any other light, since I don't rountinely test for this (and it would be hard to know if water got into the pill anyway, for most lights :shrug.

End of the day, I don't expect people would have any greater issue with these lights than any others (certainly among those with side switches).


----------



## dusty99 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

Did you check the o-rings before the test? As a diver who occasionally takes pictures underwater I don't trust any high-use o-ring (tank, camera housing, flash battery compartment, dive light, etc.) straight from the store. I remove the o-ring and apply silicone grease with my fingers so I can feel for any grit, metal shavings, etc., then re-install.


----------



## madecov (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



dusty99 said:


> Did you check the o-rings before the test? As a diver who occasionally takes pictures underwater I don't trust any high-use o-ring (tank, camera housing, flash battery compartment, dive light, etc.) straight from the store. I remove the o-ring and apply silicone grease with my fingers so I can feel for any grit, metal shavings, etc., then re-install.



Crelant tends to ship lights fairly dry.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



dusty99 said:


> Did you check the o-rings before the test?





madecov said:


> Crelant tends to ship lights fairly dry.


Yes, that's exactly why I lubed the two o-rings in the head immediately before this test. I didn't lube the bezel o-ring though, so I can't rule that one out.


----------



## madecov (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

Well, the rain I was not just a light sprinkle. This was a full blown local flooding downpour. I had not lubed the O ring around the bezel but did lube the others. While my lights do get hard use on dutty they are not abused.


----------



## Smokescreen (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

I got mine (7G6CS) today... I have to say... I'm pretty impressed with what you get for the money. It looks good, feels good in the hand, feels quality, and it really performs. Only time will tell how it holds up, but I have no worries at this time.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



Smokescreen said:


> I got mine (7G6CS) today... I have to say... I'm pretty impressed with what you get for the money. It looks good, feels good in the hand, feels quality, and it really performs. Only time will tell how it holds up, but I have no worries at this time.


Yes, I agree with all of the above. The lights certainly have a quality feel (and versatile user interface), especially considering the relatively low cost.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

Got mine from the Crelant giveaway and like it just fine.

Great review but I wish you had tried it with 2 RCR123 batteries.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



ZRXBILL said:


> Great review but I wish you had tried it with 2 RCR123 batteries.


I may still add those to the reivew, if I can find the time.

I am coming across an increasing number of lights where the specs *appear* to support 2xRCR, but the manufacturer makes no explicit mention of support for 2xRCR. This puts me in a bit of a bind - I've had issues in the past where I've done runtime charts of non-supported batteries in the review, and people come back to me later complaining they thought they were officially supported (because I had tested them and presented data). It's a catch-22 - I don't want to give a misleading impression of what's supported by my testing, but I do want to provide provide impartial and independent results of the way people may use the light. The 2xRCR space is particularly problematic because of all the sometimes ambiguous ratings (i.e., not-supported vs not-mentioned vs supported-but-not-recommended, etc.).

But I'll see if I can at least do a max mode run here ...


----------



## ZRXBILL (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



selfbuilt said:


> I am coming across an increasing number of lights where the specs *appear* to support 2xRCR, but the manufacturer makes no explicit mention of support for 2xRCR.



That's why I was wishing you had done it because I noticed that RCR123s were not mentioned but they do state 2.7-8.5 voltage so I assumed they would work ok.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



ZRXBILL said:


> That's why I was wishing you had done it because I noticed that RCR123s were not mentioned but they do state 2.7-8.5 voltage so I assumed they would work ok.


Yeah, I'll run them tomorrow and update the review (with the proviso that I am not recommending their use, just testing to see if they work).


----------



## madecov (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

I am currently running the 7G3Cs on 16340 cells, no malfunctions. I have only run it in brief time spans.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

Here you go, for 2xRCR on these lights. Note again, I do not have any direct knowledge of whether or not these are "supported" - I am just testing to see what the output and runtime is like on Max.












Output has definitely increased from 2xCR123A, for both lights (which were in turn higher than 1x18650). Of note, even the Min modes have increased (scroll back up to the main review for comparison tables and runtimes for all three possible battery configurations).

Given the high discharge rates on Max, I do not recommend you run these lights on Max on 2xRCR. Especially for the 7G6CS, where the ~19mins runtime leads me to suspect the cells are being discharged at at least a 3C rate (which is too high standard ICR cells). But otheriwise, both lights seem to function fine on 2xRCR in my limited testing.


----------



## madecov (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

Thank's for that update, short but bright runtimes.
Guess those that burn brightest burn the shortest (guess what movie that is from?)


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



madecov said:


> Thank's for that update, short but bright runtimes.
> Guess those that burn brightest burn the shortest (guess what movie that is from?)



Blade Runner....paraphrasing Lao Tzu.


----------



## madecov (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



TEEJ said:


> Blade Runner....paraphrasing Lao Tzu.



LOL, correct.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



madecov said:


> Guess those that burn brightest burn the shortest (guess what movie that is from?)


Indeed, we do have a well-versed crowd here. 

In any case, these lights are both continuously-variable, so one can always choose to be one of those that burn not-as-bright but burn not-so-short (quoth selfbuilt). :laughing:


----------



## gorky (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

Hello,
I've ordered 7g6cs based on review hier. I have one question; will collimator head from 7g5 fit to this flashlight? Sorry for bad English, im from Croatia.


----------



## madecov (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



gorky said:


> Hello,
> I've ordered 7g6cs based on review hier. I have one question; will collimator head from 7g5 fit to this flashlight? Sorry for bad English, im from Croatia.



No the collimator head only fits the 7G5 series lights.


----------



## rpsak (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

Have been looking for an affordable compact 2xCR123A clicky, really liking the 7G3CS for the price, was concerned about the quality at this price, but the brand seems to have served others well! Will go to md-lightsource when I buy, have trouble finding other sites with affordable shipping to Canada...


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



rpsak said:


> Have been looking for an affordable compact 2xCR123A clicky, really liking the 7G3CS for the price, was concerned about the quality at this price, but the brand seems to have served others well! Will go to md-lightsource when I buy, have trouble finding other sites with affordable shipping to Canada...


:welcome:


----------



## aaronhome27 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

How does the 7G3 handle the longer 67mm - 69mm protected 18650 cells. Reason I ask is I ordered some Sanyo cells that measure 69mm with protection for my Fenix Pd32 UE and they will not work due to their length. When tightened down they are constant on. I bought quite a few of the cells not really thinking anything of it. I am expecting a 7G6 any day and really considering just buying a 7G3 as well. Another question is when you have the tail switch / clicky in the "on" position have you seen and concernable parasitic drain? I love the UI of the Fenix due to the fact I can set the mode and it will be there when I turn it back on. Oh ,,,,,, by the way ,,,,,,,, thanks for the great review!!


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



aaronhome27 said:


> How does the 7G3 handle the longer 67mm - 69mm protected 18650 cells. Reason I ask is I ordered some Sanyo cells that measure 69mm with protection for my Fenix Pd32 UE and they will not work due to their length. When tightened down they are constant on. I bought quite a few of the cells not really thinking anything of it. I am expecting a 7G6 any day and really considering just buying a 7G3 as well. Another question is when you have the tail switch / clicky in the "on" position have you seen and concernable parasitic drain? I love the UI of the Fenix due to the fact I can set the mode and it will be there when I turn it back on. Oh ,,,,,, by the way ,,,,,,,, thanks for the great review!!


I haven't tried them with cells that long, so can't say. As for the parasitic drain, there is one if you have the light clicked on at the tailcap but in standby at the front switch. I have not measured it, however.


----------



## madecov (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

I have 18700 cells I'll tested it and report back


----------



## madecov (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

Xtar 18700 Sanyo cells fit and function fine in the 7G3CS.


----------



## aaronhome27 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

the feed back was much appreciated and apologies for temporarily highjacking the thread.


----------



## madecov (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



aaronhome27 said:


> the feed back was much appreciated and apologies for temporarily highjacking the thread.



No problem. I think it was a valid question.


----------



## Mags (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

2600 mah Tenergies and 3400 mah Panasonics work just fine as well on the 7G6CS and 7G2CS, though I am not sure on the measurements on those. Just a question, I hear a high pitched whine coming from the tailcaps of both the 7G6 and 7G2, with any types of batteries. Is this normal?


----------



## ModernMan (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

I just picked up a 7G3CS based on your great review and my new 3400mah XTAR 18650s will not fit due to the diameter being too great. I do love the light quality and interface and I now have a decision whether to grab this or a Quark Pro QP2L when going out for a night hike.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



Mags said:


> 2600 mah Tenergies and 3400 mah Panasonics work just fine as well on the 7G6CS and 7G2CS, though I am not sure on the measurements on those. Just a question, I hear a high pitched whine coming from the tailcaps of both the 7G6 and 7G2, with any types of batteries. Is this normal?





ModernMan said:


> I just picked up a 7G3CS based on your great review and my new 3400mah XTAR 18650s will not fit due to the diameter being too great. I do love the light quality and interface and I now have a decision whether to grab this or a Quark Pro QP2L when going out for a night hike.


Too bad the 3400mAh Xtars don't fit your 7G3CS - it can be an issue with smaller lights and these newer high capacity cells.

On Mag's issue of whine from the tailcap, that's a little unusual. Typically whine is inductor whine, but there should be no inductors in the tailcap. I would double-check to make sure it isn't coming from the head (which would make more sense). Maybe it could be coming from the protection circuits on the tail end of the batteries? :thinking: Anything with a coil can be subject to resonance hum/whine.


----------



## madecov (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



selfbuilt said:


> Too bad the 3400mAh Xtars don't fit our 7G3CS - it can be an issue with smaller lights and these newer high capacity cells.
> 
> On Mag's issue of whine from the tailcap, that's a little unusual. Typically whine is inductor whine, but there should be no inductors in the tailcap. I would double-check to make sure it isn't coming from the head (which would make more sense). Maybe it could be coming from the protection circuits on the tail end of the batteries? :thinking: Anything with a coil can be subject to resonance hum/whine.



I just checked and the Xtar 3400 fits fine in my 7G3CS


----------



## Verndog (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

Just got the 7G3CS in today in NW and really like the light and UI. I'll be using this mostly in a lamp so the memory function through forward switch works fine for that. But.....I noticed a strange "feature" on the UI that I dont get and wonder if others lights do this also. If I turn on and off through the tailswitch in a short period of time, it goes on / off, 4 times (8 total clicks), then the 5th and 6th time it just flashes then goes directly off without staying on?? I can repeat this over and over so this odd behavior for some reason was programmed in...WHY?

Wait...weird! Now after playing with the tactical on it wont repeat this! It did it 4 times in a row just as I described...now not??


----------



## bietjiedof (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

I can't replicate this with my 7G3CS - I can turn it on and off quickly at the tailswitch many times and it stays on when it should. I wonder if this is something to do with your battery's protection circuit?



Verndog said:


> Just got the 7G3CS in today in NW and really like the light and UI. I'll be using this mostly in a lamp so the memory function through forward switch works fine for that. But.....I noticed a strange "feature" on the UI that I dont get and wonder if others lights do this also. If I turn on and off through the tailswitch in a short period of time, it goes on / off, 4 times (8 total clicks), then the 5th and 6th time it just flashes then goes directly off without staying on?? I can repeat this over and over so this odd behavior for some reason was programmed in...WHY?
> 
> Wait...weird! Now after playing with the tactical on it wont repeat this! It did it 4 times in a row just as I described...now not??


----------



## Verndog (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



bietjiedof said:


> I can't replicate this with my 7G3CS - I can turn it on and off quickly at the tailswitch many times and it stays on when it should. I wonder if this is something to do with your battery's protection circuit?



I doubt it. It doesn't do it on the forward switch, and EagleTac 3100's are all 4 months or less old. No issues in any other lights either. I did notice the rear stainless ring that holds the switch in has a small gap (not seated) and is finger tight. Not sure that is normal or not...I'll use a small pin in the lanyard hole and snug it down and see if that stops it.


----------



## bietjiedof (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

Ah - that might explain it. I believe the stainless ring holds the switch mechanism in place - in fact, now that you mention it, mine came loose and I had some unexplained behaviour. I just tightened it with my fingers and it's been fine since... 



Verndog said:


> I doubt it. It doesn't do it on the forward switch, and EagleTac 3100's are all 4 months or less old. No issues in any other lights either. I did notice the rear stainless ring that holds the switch in has a small gap (not seated) and is finger tight. Not sure that is normal or not...I'll use a small pin in the lanyard hole and snug it down and see if that stops it.


----------



## Verndog (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



bietjiedof said:


> Ah - that might explain it. I believe the stainless ring holds the switch mechanism in place - in fact, now that you mention it, mine came loose and I had some unexplained behaviour. I just tightened it with my fingers and it's been fine since...



After tightening down the stainless tail ring a bit more, I cannot get it to repeat the funny business. I'll keep and eye on it. Really like the light for what I use it for. Only small gripe is I see a thin band of light about 1 foot outside of the spill beam. It was a bit distracting outside when real dark, but I'm using this more for closeup with diffuser and it's excellent for how I'm using it. Nice tint, size, switch feedback...all good IMO.


----------



## bietjiedof (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



Verndog said:


> After tightening down the stainless tail ring a bit more, I cannot get it to repeat the funny business. I'll keep and eye on it. Really like the light for what I use it for. Only small gripe is I see a thin band of light about 1 foot outside of the spill beam. It was a bit distracting outside when real dark, but I'm using this more for closeup with diffuser and it's excellent for how I'm using it. Nice tint, size, switch feedback...all good IMO.


I don't have the thin band of light - but I have the neutral white (T6) emitter - maybe that's the difference? I really like mine, too. The hotspot isn't as big as my Fenix PD32 UE, but I prefer the user interface on the Crelant, and the fact that it can tailstand.


----------



## Verndog (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



bietjiedof said:


> I don't have the thin band of light - but I have the neutral white (T6) emitter - maybe that's the difference? I really like mine, too. The hotspot isn't as big as my Fenix PD32 UE, but I prefer the user interface on the Crelant, and the fact that it can tailstand.



Mine is a NW as well. Looks like the band is the result of the stainless steel bezel and deep setback. It's not all that noticeable really.

Does anyone know the output and runtime of the "low" level that it goes to before ramping (2nd click)? I don't see this anywhere, I'm guessing around 40-60 lumens?

Hey....cool....just noticed something! You can set 2 different modes to (temp) memory by press and hold off of high to set upper mode, then press and hold off of low to set lower mode. I only thought it would remember the lower ramp.


----------



## gkbain (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

Just tried to buy the 7g6cs from the Crelant store.com and the cheapest shipping was $3000 USD. I don't guess I will get it by xmas.


----------



## dolphinV (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*



gkbain said:


> Just tried to buy the 7g6cs from the Crelant store.com and the cheapest shipping was $3000 USD. I don't guess I will get it by xmas.



I met this case before, they told me that it was because that model out of stock. They through changing the weight to prevent people to place an order. The weight will be back correct once new stock comes.


----------



## gkbain (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Crelant 7G3CS & 7G6CS (XM-L U3, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSH*

I was going to get a 7G6CS but got a V6CS instead. It is a very similar light with similar output. I wanted to know what the stand by drain was to ease my mind. It is a little tricky to do but I did get it measured. With my not to expensive DMM I read 70uA. This sounds reasonable and inline with other lights with electronic switches. My mind is eased and stand by drain should not be much of an issue. I would think the 7G6CS drain would be close.


----------

